# leaving a two sided wall one sided



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

If the frig vents to the back, no you can't bury the frig in the wall. If it vents out the front, you could do it the way you've stated but it's a lot of work and my expectations are you'll hardly notice anything changed. I assume you understand anything that hits the drywall from the other side is probably going to go thru it. You also have to replace the studs and drywall if you ever sell the house. Once this frig dies, you now have a hole that another might not fit in. Just listing a few things to consider.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

dont forget to consider the noise the fride makes when it turns on.. might be annoying to hear it throu the wall in the living room..


----------



## charliek2 (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to leave it be. In my last house I made the fridge wall the wet wall and it was half 2 X 8's and where the fridge went the wall was 2 X 4's. It looked great. There was cherry cabinets and wall panels surrounding the fridge and you couldn't tell anything was done. I was hoping to duplicate that here but I will succeed only in making a mess and in making more work for myself. 

Sometimes you have to put things out there to confirm what was the right way all along.

Thanks for the input.


----------

